# Thoughts



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all you GSD lovers, 

Please have a look and tell me what you think.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1009673&page=0#Post1009673

Angulation comments would be appreciated too as we're not sure cow hocked or over angulation and is there a difference? These angles are very confusing to the untrained eye!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Cow hocked or over angulated??*










Can you set him up in a more proper stack? It's hard to comment when they are moving and at a different angle.

What his pedigree/background? West German Showlines? AKC Lines?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Cow hocked or over angulated??*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeCan you set him up in a more proper stack? It's hard to comment when they are moving and at a different angle.


I'll try to take a 'nice' stacked photo when we go for another walk. 




> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeWhat his pedigree/background? West German Showlines? AKC Lines?


I'm still trying to figure that out myself. Still waiting on his papers. I will e-mail the breeder and see if she can maybe help me with some names. I do have Dam and Sire names but online that doesn't help much in a search.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Cow hocked or over angulated??*



> Originally Posted By: RavenSophi I do have Dam and Sire names but online that doesn't help much in a search.


you can generally tell with the name...

a german line dog would be "Blake vom Tildenhaus" for example... as oppose to an american line would be something like "Ch Tilden's Shining Star Blake"

he does not appear to be cow hocked in any of those shots. and yes there is a difference between being cow hocked and over angulated... i'm not sure if the two even have anything to do with each other (although both seem to be more common in Am lines). my male is cow hocked and <u>under</u> angulated, go figure.

have you already looked at this page?: http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/05_The_Hindquarters/The_Hindquarters.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Cow hocked or over angulated??*

From that pic alone the dog looks west German show lines and I don't see cow hock. Even then, it has to be REALLY bad to matter in the SV ring, they don't care about cow hocks.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Cow hocked or over angulated??*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> you can generally tell with the name...


Well his registered name is Bernard von Orphrus his Dam is Zarah von Kazandi and his Sire is Mute of Cadeau. So I suppose he is German line? Like I said, will do more research as soon as I have his papers. He is registered with the GSD Federation of South Africa which is affiliated with WUSV in Germany, if that helps. 



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderhave you already looked at this page?: http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/05_The_Hindquarters/The_Hindquarters.html


I have seen that yes. That is where I first discovered 'cow hocked'.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Cow hocked or over angulated??*

Strauss is slightly cowhocked, and he's not an overdone dog 

Ranger is also cow hocked, and again, is not over angulated.

Believe it or not, my "well angulated" dog has the least tendency to cowhock !


----------

